# hi im new here x



## marie ellerton (Jan 25, 2016)

i was diagnosed friday type 2 with a ha1c was 78 ive been started on metformin but its makesing me feel dizzy and sik is this normal?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Marie, welcome to the forum. I felt sick when I first started taking metformin. It lasted a couple of weeks on and off for me.


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 25, 2016)

ah ok thanks hun did it aslo not feel real for u? everytime i say im diabetic i feel lie im telling  a lie? i feleing a bit lost atm


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Marie.

Don't worry too much it'll all become second nature in no time.  Plenty of good advice and support on here.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Marie
I'm two years in and I still feel like it's not really real.  I catch myself saying I have diabetes and do a sort of double take.  It's a lot to adjust to, being told you have a condition that never goes away.  You'll be OK though, it gets easier and more normal.  Just give yourself a bit of time, take it step by step and you'll be OK.  You'll have days when you think you'll never get it, but they get less and less as time goes by.  Welcome aboard


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 25, 2016)

marie ellerton said:


> ah ok thanks hun did it aslo not feel real for u? everytime i say im diabetic i feel lie im telling  a lie? i feleing a bit lost atm



I was diagnosed in August last year, it's been a huge life changing thing. I do still think it's not happening to me some days, but I have found this forum a great help. I've been lucky that my other half and friends have all been a great support to me. My biggest test will be Sunday for me as I'm taking part in a 10km charity run, if I can get through that with no probs it will be a huge step for me. If you have questions about anything, ask away. Someone on here will help point you in the right direction. It is a huge shock when you get diagnosed, but you'll get there. X


----------



## Carolg (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi marie. Welcome to the forum.i'm 3 months in and agree with kookiecat.i have positive days and others where i just don't want to own this condition. There's loads of support here.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Even less time with the big D here. It sure is a steep learning curve!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi marie, welcome to the forum  Hopefully, your body will become accustomed to the metformin soon and you will feel better 

I'd recommend having a read ofJennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter , plus I'd suggest getting a copy of : Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - highly recommended by many of our members. The more you know about your diabetes, the better you will be able to manage it well

If you don't have a blood glucose meter and strips I would highly recommend getting them - have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S to find out how you can use a meter to establish your tolerances for various foods, and what adjustments you might need to make to your diet  If your nurse or doctor say you don't need to test, which many do, then you will be pretty much flying in the dark, and your 3 or 6-monthly tests won't tell you where you might be going wrong if things don't improve. It's worth funding your own if they won't give you one - the cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50.

Let us know if you have any questions and we will be more than happy to help


----------



## Carolg (Jan 26, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I was diagnosed in August last year, it's been a huge life changing thing. I do still think it's not happening to me some days, but I have found this forum a great help. I've been lucky that my other half and friends have all been a great support to me. My biggest test will be Sunday for me as I'm taking part in a 10km charity run, if I can get through that with no probs it will be a huge step for me. If you have questions about anything, ask away. Someone on here will help point you in the right direction. It is a huge shock when you get diagnosed, but you'll get there. X


Good luck on sunday stitch147


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 26, 2016)

ty all northener i have ametr but the stips are so expensive to buy :/ spoke to dr agian today he said if i feel i need to test then i can always go there to have it done but its cost me a tenner a time to go to the doctors as i have mobilty problems too


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2016)

marie ellerton said:


> ty all northener i have ametr but the stips are so expensive to buy :/ spoke to dr agian today he said if i feel i need to test then i can always go there to have it done but its cost me a tenner a time to go to the doctors as i have mobilty problems too


Well, that just shows how little the doctor appreciates the value of testing - what would be the point of going to see him each time you wanted to test? What nonsense! It's worth looking into the Code Free meter, as the strips are much cheaper for it than most others.


----------



## Nick Jones (Jan 26, 2016)

As good as my Dr is no mention of getting a testing kit.only test after 3months.got appointments arranged with the diabetes team so will see what needs to change in my lifestyle etc......yay for the 40's!!!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 26, 2016)

It is so short sighted to deny testing kits to type 2's. How the hell are you supposed to find out if you are getting it right if you don't test


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 26, 2016)

exactly lynn they say i dont need to as im on metformin and you CANT hypo on them and we already know my sugar levels asre high so no point testing


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Marie, from a Type 2 one year in.


marie ellerton said:


> ive been started on metformin but its makesing me feel dizzy and sik is this normal?


Well, when I was diagnosed and started on metformin, I hadn't been feeling great for a while, and I was feeling particulary dreadful at the time because of an infection (cellulitis).  So I wouldn't know.  I was feeling better by the middle of last year.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2016)

marie ellerton said:


> exactly lynn they say i dont need to as im on metformin and you CANT hypo on them and we already know my sugar levels asre high so no point testing


Hi marie. I bought test meter and was really suprised at readings and fluctuations.it is so difficult as you don.t know if you are doing ok, or,not. I feel its worth the effort to try to take control in thst waiting time for re test. Good luck


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 27, 2016)

thanks hun i want to be in control of this im gonan have to wait a few weeks and see if i can buy a meter as dont have the finaces right now but seen 1 in boot for 30 pounds with 50 test sticks x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2016)

marie ellerton said:


> thanks hun i want to be in control of this im gonan have to wait a few weeks and see if i can buy a meter as dont have the finaces right now but seen 1 in boot for 30 pounds with 50 test sticks x


Don't buy one from Boots Marie, it's not the meter, but the strips that are the real expense. The  cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter (£12.99) which has test strips at around £8 for 50 (on amazon). The strips for the Boots meter will be £25-£30 for 50 strips


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 27, 2016)

have u got a link hun?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2016)

marie ellerton said:


> have u got a link hun?


If you click on the 'SD Codefree' and 'test strips' it will bring up the amazoon pages


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 28, 2016)

i got your inbox ty hun x


----------



## marie ellerton (Aug 22, 2017)

just coming to give an update things goign really well lost over 4 stine sice diagnosis now have a free metre too but only cos my meds were chaged first to gliclazide then to victoza  how are u lot doing?


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 25, 2017)

Wow a 4 stone weight loss Marie ~ thats fantastic well done you Thanks for dropping by with your news. Good to hear also that you were finally given a test kit on prescription ~ not before time eh? Testing IS the only way to determine what spikes us and what doesn't. Can't get over your 4 stone weight loss in 18 months ~ I admire your tenacity & determination for achieving your goal. @Northerner will be pleased to hear of your success, take care & do feel free to return to us any time x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2017)

marie ellerton said:


> just coming to give an update things goign really well lost over 4 stine sice diagnosis now have a free metre too but only cos my meds were chaged first to gliclazide then to victoza  how are u lot doing?


Fabulous Marie, well done!


----------



## Ditto (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello Marie, well done on your weight loss, that's fabulous.


----------

